
Trump signs executive order stripping non-citizens of privacy rights - bargl
https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/26/trump-signs-executive-order-stripping-non-citizens-of-privacy-ri/
======
unimpressive
Bad click bait title, but the actual event is pretty important.

